# Saturday Report



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPreview_lblPreviewMessage>Got out early this morning. Fleas are still plentiful. Caught 5 Pompano. The largest at 17 1/2 inches. Going again in the A.M. If anyone wants to join me just holler.I'll check PM's later.Sorry for the short report.I have a ton of stuff to get done today.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice report....I may try in the am. Did you have to use a big weight with the hardcore east wind?


----------



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

> *[email protected] (10/11/2008)*Nice report....I may try in the am. Did you have to use a big weight with the hardcore east wind?




No.I thought I may have to but 2 oz was enough.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice catch, and pics. Thanx.


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

nice job....i was out there at about 6:30am and didnt catch a thing.i was getting frustrated, i couldnt tell if i was getting hits or if it was just the waveshitting my line.everytime i reeled in, my bait was gone.caught my first keeper red a couple of days ago though. i was pretty excited about that.


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

good catch man!


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

I was out there too today and caught catfish, an undersize cobia (that I thought was a big pomp!), and 1 nice pomp. I might go back in the am too.


----------



## bigpopper (Sep 11, 2008)

Great report! Nice lookin fish, those will be tasty.:letsdrink


----------

